# Trying to get from Kootenay Bay, BC to Sandpoint, ID



## toastslayer17 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey, all. New here, and about to embark on my first solo travel experience.

My first stop is in Kootenay Bay, BC. After that, I'm supposed to catch an Amtrak from Sandpoint, ID to Ashland, OR on April 5. However, I didn't really consider how difficult it might be to hitch/rideshare between these areas before I bought my ticket.

Any thoughts? Am I doomed?


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Jan 5, 2020)

I dunno if you're doomed or not but I've been to Sandpoint.. it's a beautiful area if you make it there lol good luck


----------



## toastslayer17 (Jan 5, 2020)

Seems like I might have more luck if I took public transit to Nelson and then hitched to Spokane...


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 5, 2020)

Dude that's only 116 miles, with a pretty major road going between the two. Fly a sign to "Creston, BC" or "SOUTH", get there, then fly a sign from there labeled "IDAHO USA"

You have a border to cross, hopefully you are prepared for that. Anyone crossing the border down the 1 should at least take you to Sandpoint.

You have to be friendly, try to look as clean as you can, no visible weapons, ect. You got this home-dawg! 👌


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 5, 2020)

Just saw this is your first trip solo.

READ THE DRIVERS. Do not get into a vehicle you dont feel comfortable with. Watch out for drunks, hardcore redneck vehicles, lots of people in the car, illegal activity (you are crossing a border, be careful)

Be cool at the border. if you can, try to avoid letting border patrol know you are hitchhiking. Discuss this with the driver before hand and see what they are cool with.

Do not get out in the middle of nowhere, try to AT LEAST get off in a town, if the driver is not going to your final destination.


----------



## toastslayer17 (Jan 6, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> Dude that's only 116 miles, with a pretty major road going between the two. Fly a sign to "Creston, BC" or "SOUTH", get there, then fly a sign from there labeled "IDAHO USA"
> 
> You have a border to cross, hopefully you are prepared for that. Anyone crossing the border down the 1 should at least take you to Sandpoint.
> 
> You have to be friendly, try to look as clean as you can, no visible weapons, ect. You got this home-dawg! 👌


Thanks for the tips. Doesn't seem like a very populated area, so I wasn't sure if I'd have much luck. I think I'll still go for it though.


----------



## Glass Roads (Jan 8, 2020)

I assume you are trying to travel on a budget. But if you end up in Spokane and want a ride to Sandpoint, I could give you a ride for some gas money. That's a nice drive.


----------



## Coywolf (Jan 8, 2020)

@toastslayer17 did you make it yet?


----------



## toastslayer17 (Jan 8, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> @toastslayer17 did you make it yet?


Hey! I'm actually not gonna be doing this till the beginning of april. But hopefully it works out then!


----------



## MxEx (Feb 9, 2020)

Kootney/east shore people are pretty cool. Definitely a few there that will give ya a ride maybe meet some folks at Greek restraint/pizza place of the hardware store


----------

